# bluetooth installed (1Z0 035 729 D)



## mr1180 (Aug 3, 2009)

So today I brought my car into Enfig to have this http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...witem= bluetooth installed by him. I purchased it on ebay for $300 (offer) and then $50 shipping and it arrived quicker than many domestic packages. 
He installed it and he hid the bluetooth adapter perfectly and the coding wasnt bad at all, If you are in the tri-state area and want a bluetooth for your CC with the 510 system, I'd highly recommend this seller and Christian for the install...
I'm playing with the controls but it appears to work flawlessly and Christian even got the mute button working as voice dialing








I think he is gonna post up a video on his site


----------



## M3Tech (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: bluetooth installed (mr1180)*

Finally... enjoy! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## genuino (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: bluetooth installed (mr1180)*

Nice! where exactly is this place? I'm on my way to NYC in a month, would not mind having the same thing done, perhaps a link to his website?


----------



## mr1180 (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: bluetooth installed (genuino)*

http://enfigcarstereo.com/ and ask for Christian
Its located in Carlstadt, NJ , its near Moonachie and the Meadowlands sports complex... easy to get to


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: bluetooth installed (mr1180)*

Phone menu in the instrument cluster?


----------



## mr1180 (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: bluetooth installed (Pelican18TQA4)*

yup


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: bluetooth installed (mr1180)*

Good to know!


----------



## Mrxmanforever (Jul 12, 2009)

*Re: bluetooth installed (mr1180)*

Hi,
I want this done on my 2009 JETTA Sportwagon TDi !
Which one did you use ?
1Z0 035 729 D or 1Z0 035 729 B ?
It says that the 1Z0 035 729 D will not work on american red dot MFD.
Please let me know ! Also, If you could please le me know how much did Christian ask for the install Thanks !


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: bluetooth installed (Mrxmanforever)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mrxmanforever* »_Hi,
I want this done on my 2009 JETTA Sportwagon TDi !
Which one did you use ?
1Z0 035 729 D or 1Z0 035 729 B ?
It says that the 1Z0 035 729 D will not work on american red dot MFD.
Please let me know ! Also, If you could please le me know how much did Christian ask for the install Thanks !









For an '09 car, you need the module that ends in *B*. Below is a link to the seller that I recently purchased mine from. Very fast shipping, reasonable price and the kit is awesome!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Volkswagen..._1167


----------



## Mrxmanforever (Jul 12, 2009)

*Re: bluetooth installed (Pelican18TQA4)*

Did you have this upgrade done on your *2009* JSW TDi ?
If Yes, can you please provide the exact part number you used because in the link you provided it says it is good for *VW JETTA 2006-2008* ?
Can you please let me know who did the install for you,the shops location ( I'm in central NJ ) and if I may ask how much was the labor for install ?
Does your *MFD* also display phone information in conjunction with this ? 
Have you ever tried if this works with an Iphone 3Gs ?
Thanks in advance for your help and taking the time to answer my many questions.


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: bluetooth installed (Mrxmanforever)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mrxmanforever* »_Did you have this upgrade done on your *2009* JSW TDi ?
If Yes, can you please provide the exact part number you used because in the link you provided it says it is good for *VW JETTA 2006-2008* ?
Can you please let me know who did the install for you,the shops location ( I'm in central NJ ) and if I may ask how much was the labor for install ?
Does your *MFD* also display phone information in conjunction with this ? 
Have you ever tried if this works with an Iphone 3Gs ?
Thanks in advance for your help and taking the time to answer my many questions.

The '09 JSW is the same as the '09 Jetta sedan and my sedan is a '09.
If you take a look at the eBay link I have above, you'll note that the auction includes the following part #'s: 1Z0 035 729 *B* (BT module), 8P0 035 530 E (BT antenna), 3B0 035 711 B (OEM microphone). The auction also included a plug-and-play wiring harness and VCDS coding instructions. The auction is in Spain and in Europe, the MkV Jetta/JSW only goes through 2008. Here in the U.S., the MkV Jetta and JSW also go into the 2009 model year. The important part of the information in the auction is that the BT module included is the one compatible with the red MFD.
I completed the install myself so I can't comment the cost of the install, though you might say it cost me some blood, sweat, and tears








Yes, the MFD displays a Phone menu. Here's a pic from the install.

I have an iPhone 3GS so yes, I have used this particular BT module with that phone. Works great! The phonebook takes mere seconds to sync the first time the phone is paired and the speed dial numbers only have to be programmed once also, which isn't the case with all phones from what I have read. Also, the tags for the humbers (i.e., iPhone/mobile, Home, Work, Main, etc.) show up next to the names as well.
Here's a pic of the Phone menu on the RNS-510 (note: I have the older version of the RNS-510 that doesn't have the Phone button but instead a Mute button; functionality is 100% identical, however.)


----------



## Mrxmanforever (Jul 12, 2009)

*Re: bluetooth installed (Pelican18TQA4)*

Cool Thanks !
Where did you install your microphone ?
Did you install that DVD IN MOTION THING, so you can watch DVD'S while in motion ?
Would you be willing to install this on my Jetta for a FEE







( Let me know how much ) if I come to meet you in PA or you can come to me in Middlesex NJ if you want ? 
If you are too busy or just don't want to I can understand, just thought it would be nice to watch and learn how this is done from someone that had prior experience in doing this thing before. The only mod I have done myself was change out the AC control knobs for aluminum ones I'd post a picture here but I don't know how.


----------



## starshaped (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: bluetooth installed (Mrxmanforever)*

A friend of mine bought the C version of that kit from that seller and we are having a nightmare getting it to work. What coding instructions did you use for the Passat CC?
We can't seem to find the device when doing a search,we did get it working briefly the other night and got two phone connected,in the morning however we can't find the device again but you can still connect with the phone we got connected the nigt before but can't find it if you do a new search,very strange.


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: bluetooth installed (starshaped)*


_Quote, originally posted by *starshaped* »_A friend of mine bought the C version of that kit from that seller and we are having a nightmare getting it to work. What coding instructions did you use for the Passat CC?
We can't seem to find the device when doing a search,we did get it working briefly the other night and got two phone connected,in the morning however we can't find the device again but you can still connect with the phone we got connected the nigt before but can't find it if you do a new search,very strange.

Try poking around on vwnavi.com. You might be able to find coding info there. Did you enable BAP (not sure what it stands for) in the BT module? I know that seems to be a hangup with some installs, from what I've read.


----------



## starshaped (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: bluetooth installed (Pelican18TQA4)*

I have a thread over on there thanks,i think bap is already enabled as it has factory nav and the problems i see about that stop it displaying in cluster. We have no problems with that,displays in cluster and nav screen ''no phone connected'' it's all very odd becasue it did briefly work then next day gone again.


----------



## starshaped (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: (jaronbrass)*

Thanks,both of those are done,it is coded to 0013022 the 22 i believe is uk english,the gateway is coded as i say we had it working preoperly briefly .


----------



## starshaped (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: (jaronbrass)*

We are having another look tomorrow so will see,do you know if there is any difference to the coding or wiring if the car has Dynaudio?


----------



## starshaped (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: (jaronbrass)*

Sorted it and it was very simple,the kit only allows three phones to be paired after that you can't find the device. I reset it to factory settings through 'setup' on RNS510 and it works fine.


----------



## gkatz (Nov 30, 2009)

hey guys;
i read something strange somewhere on the net. It stated that the C/D based kits are for cars sold in the US and not Europe. is this correct? or just disinformation. i noticed starshaped is from the UK so I wanted to ask.
I'd be glad if you tell me its not true cause i am not from the states.
thanks in advance.


----------



## gkatz (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks!!. 
there's another "urban legend" i would like to know if true:
"if the car's production date is between late may 09 and late june 09, I need the D kit, otherwise one should use the C kit."
I know C is newer that the D model so i would like to go with the C. I got my car @ the end of may 09 so it was probably produced even before may 09...
My car is a white-dot MFI golf VI with steering wheel control.
so can i get the C or D or will both work fine?
your comments are welcomed.
BTW: the link to where i saw this date thing is below(the writing in red text). NOTE that this is the only place where I encountered this strange restriction:
http://www.uvworldwide.co.uk/i....html

_Modified by gkatz at 7:37 PM 12-1-2009_    


_Modified by gkatz at 12:25 AM 12-2-2009_


----------



## Almost A Ghost (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: (gkatz)*


_Quote »_"if the car's production date is between late may 09 and late june 09, I need the D kit, otherwise one should use the C kit."

That statement is half-true, there seems to be a mix up in model revisions.
As stated in other threads on here and other forums, if you have a MKV up to 08, you need the 729 *B*.
Once you get into the MKV 09's that's where it becomes tricky. If you have a 2009.5 MKV then you need a 729C or 729D. This is because those units MFD communicate via BAP, which is used on all MKVI's. A MKV made before then then you will still need to use the 729B.
The color of the MFD is pure coincidence and using that as the cut off creates havoc for the people who have 2009 MKV's. I wish I had the build dates for the difference between a 2009 and 2009.5 MKV, but I don't.


----------



## gkatz (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi;
just to see if I understand you correctly. for a 2009 golf 6 (VI), you need either C/D and both will work? and the problem you describe is for golf 5 (V) only?


_Modified by gkatz at 12:31 AM 12-3-2009_


----------



## starshaped (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: (gkatz)*

And to confuse matters further from Nov/09 there is a new RNS510 1T0035680C and the bluetooth module for that is 1Z0035729E.
Jaron- Do you know where the factory position for this control box is if you use the bracket on etka for a CC,is it under the seat on the floor or attached to the base of the seat?


----------



## Almost A Ghost (Feb 20, 2009)

gkatz,
Yes, that is correct, but not just the golf, jetta as well.


----------



## Almost A Ghost (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: (starshaped)*


_Quote »_And to confuse matters further from Nov/09 there is a new RNS510 1T0035680C and the bluetooth module for that is 1Z0035729E.

I've also seen 729F and 729G for sale on eBay and worldimpex.


----------



## Boosted2003! (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: (Almost A Ghost)*

I believe those are for the red dash setup.


----------



## Almost A Ghost (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: (Boosted2003!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boosted2003!* »_I believe those are for the red dash setup.

The infamous seller in Poland is selling a 729 E and is stating it only works with the white MFD. Can't find anything about F and G.


----------



## jambo1 (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: (dcdubbin202)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dcdubbin202* »_I haven't seen anything about F and G yet but haven't really been paying attention. I'll go see if I can find anything out.

Any updates on this?
On a related note, in your opinion, do you think that if one 'upgraded' their cluster to the newer BAP (whether 2009.5 red or white in general) then any of the C/D/E versions of bluetooth will work? Is it ONLY the cluster that limits bluetooth version functionality, or are there other control modules to replace?
Thanks


----------



## jambo1 (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: (dcdubbin202)*

No I haven't, but the B versions are incredibly scarce. Even if you can find them, you are essentially forced to buy old functionality at a jacked up price.
If I'm forced to upgrade cluster.....


----------

